# [WTS] Penn 711 Greenie



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

All,

Selling my Penn 711. Fair condition. Pics available upon request.

Price: $35 local (Raleigh/Asheville NC). $42 shipped USPS.

Will be in Raleigh this upcoming weekend. Would need to know by 10PM tomorrow night if you want me to bring it back with me.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$25 local. $32 shipped. Will be in Durham NC for business on Friday. Raleigh for the weekend.

-Mike


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Mike,
Send me some pics please. Thanks.


----------

